
Cupertino School District abandons plan to build teacher housing on vacant lot - jseliger
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2016/06/02/cupertino-school-district-abandons-plan-to-build.html
======
st3fan
Why was that parent, quoted at the end of this article, so happy that the
"tremendous grassroots effort to prevent this housing development" was
successful?

What if the teachers leave the area? She does not want her kids to have
quality education?

Help me understand this.

